# Stone And Wood Draught Ale Recipe



## PryorBrewing (5/10/10)

Hi All

Was up in Byron on the long weekend and tried there Draught and Pale Lager. Got punched in the face with hops drinking the draught and loved it, took a true beating that night knocking them back. The next night another bar and got stuck into the Pale Lager and was in heaven drinking that ( Girlfriend had to tell me to shut up because she didn't understand what i was talking about ) Which brings me to these questions:-

1- Does anyone have a decent recipe for these beers.

2- Read that they don't filter or pasteurise there draught, anyone tried reculturing yeast, or just go with something like US- 05 thats similar in style.

3- Heard Galaxy is used in the Draught but was certain there was other hops in there as well.

Love to hear some recipes and results of how close people have come to making something similar to these beers.


----------



## haysie (5/10/10)

1 Snow? may have something very close or MattC, try a search  

2 Didnt appear a filtered beer, I would at a guess a dried yeast, dont waste your time reculturing.

3 Galaxy is there for sure, the passionfruit may come from some Amarillo? The guys I mentioned @ 1 have a good handle on it though. I cant search!

Top drop and my favorite Aussie Micro beer, cant wait to get there again.


----------



## ekul (5/10/10)

I haven't tried this one but i have the ingredients and will be doing it as soon as i have time to put a brew down.

Its from here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...47023&st=20



> Type: All Grain
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Snow
> Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Snow's Equipment
> ...


----------



## Snow (5/10/10)

If you try a search, there's a thread with a number of recipes in it. Sorry don't have time to do it right now.

Btw, no amarillo, just galaxy.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## PryorBrewing (5/10/10)

Thanks Snow for the input. How did your recipe turn out pretty close ?? Will give it a go if its tried and tested.


----------



## .DJ. (6/10/10)

I would think Pale Malt, Wheat, all galaxy


----------



## flano (6/10/10)

There is a story in one of the last 3 homebrewer mags about these dudes I think.

Pretty sure they brewed a beer with and big boiling hot stone in it.


----------



## Hargie (6/10/10)

PryorBrewing said:


> Hi All
> 
> Was up in Byron on the long weekend and tried there Draught and Pale Lager. Got punched in the face with hops drinking the draught and loved it, took a true beating that night knocking them back. The next night another bar and got stuck into the Pale Lager and was in heaven drinking that ( Girlfriend had to tell me to shut up because she didn't understand what i was talking about ) Which brings me to these questions:-
> 
> ...




..G'Day Mate, glad you liked the beers, we love making them...next time you're up this way drop in and we'll show you round the brewery if you're interested...

...the other guys are right tho'....only galaxy in the draught ale...

Cheers
Scott


----------



## .DJ. (6/10/10)

and the grain bill, IBU's, EBC's are.... :lol:


----------



## Snow (6/10/10)

PryorBrewing said:


> Thanks Snow for the input. How did your recipe turn out pretty close ?? Will give it a go if its tried and tested.


I only just re-brewed this with the extra wheat yesterday. Will let you know in a month 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## ekul (6/10/10)

How much extra wheat?


----------



## Paul H (6/10/10)

Snow said:


> If you try a search, there's a thread with a number of recipes in it. Sorry don't have time to do it right now.
> 
> Btw, no amarillo, just galaxy.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Was there a special on Galaxy hops Snow?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Snow (6/10/10)

ekul said:


> How much extra wheat?


Another 10%. This time I went with 50/50 pale/wheat.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (6/10/10)

Paul H said:


> Was there a special on Galaxy hops Snow?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Lol. No - I wish there was! Worth the cost for that super aroma and flavour, though.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## PryorBrewing (6/10/10)

Hey Hargie, I will definatley take you up on that tour. Now to just get back to Byron.....

Great job on the beers, seriously the best craft beer i have tried in ages.


----------



## Hargie (6/10/10)

PryorBrewing said:


> Hey Hargie, I will definatley take you up on that tour. Now to just get back to Byron.....
> 
> Great job on the beers, seriously the best craft beer i have tried in ages.




...Thanks mate, we will have beers on at The Australian Hotel Beer Festival at the Rocks in Sydney next weekend if you're around...

http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/2010/10/br...n-at-the-rocks/


Thanks again for your support


Cheers
Scott


----------



## Hargie (6/10/10)

.DJ. said:


> and the grain bill, IBU's, EBC's are.... :lol:



..."very well suited to this beer"....


----------



## PryorBrewing (7/10/10)

Hargie said:


> ..."very well suited to this beer"....




Yeast suited as well ??? US- 05 being pretty close ??? or should i attempt to reculture.....


----------



## Crunched (18/10/10)

I asked Ross at S&W on a recent tour of the brewery about the yeast they use - the best answer I could get was something like - "we worked with a bunch of yeast-gods to develop a special strain of american ale yeast just for us." He was being purposefully vague about it - perhaps because it's really just US-05?? Great bunch of guys though and I really hope they keep up the great work.

Love the draught ale and will be attempting to brew something as close as possible myself. I wish Hargie could give away some of his secrets!


----------



## Phoney (18/10/10)

I recently brewed Snow's version that ekul linked, but I used Galaxy pellets and scaled them back to 90g total (because I was too tight to buy two packets). It's just finished fermenting, crash chilling as we speak. Tastes very, very nice so far, but how close to the original I couldn't say until it's finished, carbed & matured in another 4 or 5 weeks...


----------



## .DJ. (18/10/10)

you can now get S&W at Dan Murphy's.. not as hoppy in the bottle I dont think..


----------



## MarkBastard (18/10/10)

.DJ. said:


> not as hoppy in the bottle I dont think..



Nothing will beat getting it on tap in Byron but if you get fresh bottles it's still pretty damn hoppy.


----------



## samhaldane (18/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nothing will beat getting it on tap in Byron but if you get fresh bottles it's still pretty damn hoppy.



Actually, nothing will beat it straight out of the brite tank in the brewery!

http://yfrog.com/bgtwgmj


----------



## mkstalen (18/10/10)

I was at the talk Brad did at the Beer festival in the Rocks on Sunday, here's what I remember after killing some brain cells, much of it reflects what people have already said..

Ale.
All Galaxy Hops. to about 20 IBU
All aust malted grain. Pale (I think) & some wheat
US-05 yeast.
Not filtered or pasturised
Not bottle fermented

Lager
Tettnang & Spalts (I think) Hops. No mention of IBU's
All imported grain from Germany - 5 types, didn't say specifically
Some kind of lager yeast S???? (I think there was a 1 and an 8 in the number somewhere..)
Fermented at about 12deg, then dropped to near 0 deg for 3 weeks.
Filtered

Their seasonal was the "Stone Ale" where they dump some white hot rocks in the wort, the wort caramalises on the rocks, they remove the rocks, then after the wort's cooled the rocks go back in the fermenter and done as normal.

To the Stone & Wood guys, great talk on Sunday. It was great to hear people give away a few of their trade secrets for us to attempt a duplicate of you great beer!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## MattC (22/10/10)

Now without doing a side by side test....Im pretty confident in saying that ....this is my closest effort yet..


Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.75 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 11.11 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 37.04 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 22.22 % 
1.00 kg Barrett Burston Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 14.81 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 14.81 % 
40.00 gm Galaxy-Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 7 days)Hops - 
25.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (25 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [14.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [14.00 %] (5 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [14.00 %] (0 min) (AromaHops - 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc - addition to suit water profile 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) - starter to suit batch size

NOTE: I ran out of 13.4% pellets and then used 14% pellets. thats the reason for the two different 10min additions.

Dry hopped with galaxy flowers for 7 days then crash chilled for 24 hours (no gelatine or filtering. this needs to be cloudy!!)

Cheers


----------



## Guysmiley54 (19/1/11)

How did this recipe turn out for you mate? Thinking about doing this one tomorrow. Feedback would be great


----------



## haysie (19/1/11)

I brewed my 3rd attempt today. The 2 previous were up in the 25-30 ibu bracket and overconfused with specialties.
Today it was simple
60% Bestmalt Pils (thats all I have)
40% JW Wheat
Mashed @65 for 75
7gms Galaxy @20
5gms Galaxy @10
15 gms Galaxy @Flame out
Plate Chilled
1272 Ferment at 18 then I will dry hop .5gm Galaxy p/l
O/G 1046

EDIT. batchsize is 20 > fermenter


----------



## Guysmiley54 (19/1/11)

haysie said:


> I brewed my 3rd attempt today. The 2 previous were up in the 25-30 ibu bracket and overconfused with specialties.
> Today it was simple
> 60% Bestmalt Pils (thats all I have)
> 40% JW Wheat
> ...



Much lower hops than MattC's recipe. Is there a reason for pulling back so much on the hop additions? Looks like a fair whack of wheat too!

Your recipe is different to some the others I have read for this clone. I'd love to hear you thoughts on how you came to it and how you think it will come out.


----------



## MattC (19/1/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> How did this recipe turn out for you mate? Thinking about doing this one tomorrow. Feedback would be great



It developed an astrigent quality. This i feel was due to a mishap in sparge water temp, however i would drop the dry hops down to 30g and leave for 4-5 days!! Let us know how you go!!


----------



## Guysmiley54 (19/1/11)

MattC said:


> It developed an astrigent quality. This i feel was due to a mishap in sparge water temp, however i would drop the dry hops down to 30g and leave for 4-5 days!! Let us know how you go!!



Thanks for the input mate. Out of interest, did you mash a bit too high?

What do you think of Haysies recipe? It seems both of you have had a few goes at it and I'm trying to work out which direction to go...


----------



## MattC (19/1/11)

No mate, mash temp was fine. I just stuffed up the sparge water, added it way too hot and thought i got away with it. Was fine at start, nice aroma and flavour, but as time went on the astrigengency became more noticeable. Im thinking it was from a higher than normal sparge temp rather than excessive late/ dry hopping with galaxy, however i wuld drop the D/H to 30g and 4-5 days just in case. I do support the late hop additions rather than early for this clone!!

As for haysies recipe mate? Ask him, a little light on the hops from the few attempts i have tried, but without trying it, i cant really comment. Im sure he has his reasons for brewing it the way he has!!

Cheers


----------



## Guysmiley54 (19/1/11)

MattC said:


> No mate, mash temp was fine. I just stuffed up the sparge water, added it way too hot and thought i got away with it. Was fine at start, nice aroma and flavour, but as time went on the astrigengency became more noticeable. Im thinking it was from a higher than normal sparge temp rather than excessive late/ dry hopping with galaxy, however i wuld drop the D/H to 30g and 4-5 days just in case. I do support the late hop additions rather than early for this clone!!
> 
> As for haysies recipe mate? Ask him, a little light on the hops from the few attempts i have tried, but without trying it, i cant really comment. Im sure he has his reasons for brewing it the way he has!!
> 
> Cheers



Ah, sparge temperature could be the prob there. Will watch that one for sure, I'm new to brewing with grain and I haven't really decided on a standard mash out / sparge temp.

I suppose it was a bit silly to ask for comment on Haysies recipe, you are both rightfully brewing to taste, interpretation and personal preference. I'm not faring too well on my own custom recipes at this point. I've just about to bottle Argons Little Creatures Pale Ale recipe and despite my reservations on the solid hop additions it is so far tasting like my best brew yet :chug:

Will have to come to my own conclusion and see how it goes. I will post back with my progress.

Thanks again for your input :kooi:


----------



## MattC (19/1/11)

I have played around with galaxy for a few recipes and if i can say one thing about it, err on the side of caution. Start with smaller additions and if you dont get the flavour/ aroma you want, increase from there.

As far as your own recipes go, start simple. One or two grains and one hop. When you learn the qualities each contribute to the beers profile, you can modify and try something different. If you get too complex in your recipe formulation, you will be (excuse the analogy) trying to walk before you have crawled.

Good luck and let us know how you go!


----------



## Guysmiley54 (19/1/11)

MattC said:


> I have played around with galaxy for a few recipes and if i can say one thing about it, err on the side of caution. Start with smaller additions and if you dont get the flavour/ aroma you want, increase from there.
> 
> As far as your own recipes go, start simple. One or two grains and one hop. When you learn the qualities each contribute to the beers profile, you can modify and try something different. If you get too complex in your recipe formulation, you will be (excuse the analogy) trying to walk before you have crawled.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you go!



To date, I have been taking interesting looking recipes in the database and tweaking them to my plan. Sometimes the malt bill for one with the hopping schedule from another, sometimes mixing even more wildly and almost always swapping ingredients to satisfy my own curiosity and imagination.

Some major things I have learnt so far:

Crystal is lovely but needs to be balanced with bitterness otherwise it is sickly and cloying! 500 and up requires a minimum of 40 IBU to balance otherwise I'm going to pull it right back...
Wheat is tasty
Magnum works well for a smooth neutral 60 minute bitterness addition
Amarillo and Citra (to me) is not a good combo!

Having fun all the while even though I'm still not getting the beer I want. Is fun and encouraging to taste improvements in each one


----------



## haysie (20/1/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Much lower hops than MattC's recipe. Is there a reason for pulling back so much on the hop additions? Looks like a fair whack of wheat too!
> 
> Your recipe is different to some the others I have read for this clone. I'd love to hear you thoughts on how you came to it and how you think it will come out.



Hi, the hop additions = approx 16ibu. After necking another box, my tastes tell me its a gentle smooth bitterness similar to a wit, certainly a beer that is all about late hopping. As Matt mentioned.......galaxy is a hop that needs to be handled with caution. My dry hopping is light on, which I will do in the primary for 3-4 days, if required I dry hop my kegs with some more in a stocking, when I like it, i rip the stocking out, freeze them and throw them in at flameout when doing a house ale.
The wheat is certainly there, my take is just getting the right quantity, wheat makes a grouse summer quaffer as well. I was going to try unmalted wheat but that can be another time.
Good luck with it.

edit, I missed the how will it come out? If we all knew that we would be headbrewers at S&W  , am fairly confident it will come out as planned though, time will tell


----------



## WarmBeer (20/1/11)

haysie said:


> Hi, the hop additions = approx 16ibu. After necking another box, my tastes tell me its a gentle smooth bitterness similar to a wit, certainly a beer that is all about late hopping. As Matt mentioned.......galaxy is a hop that needs to be handled with caution. My dry hopping is light on, which I will do in the primary for 3-4 days, if required I dry hop my kegs with some more in a stocking, when I like it, i rip the stocking out, freeze them and throw them in at flameout when doing a house ale.
> The wheat is certainly there, my take is just getting the right quantity, wheat makes a grouse summer quaffer as well. I was going to try unmalted wheat but that can be another time.
> Good luck with it.
> 
> edit, I missed the how will it come out? If we all knew that we would be headbrewers at S&W  , am fairly confident it will come out as planned though, time will tell


A couple of questions about this one Haysie.

-Is the Galaxy flowers or pellets? I'm assuming this years harvest, either way.
-Do you whirlpool after flameout? If so, for how long? With no 60 min additions, this might go a long way to bringing in some background bitterness, even though as you say, it's not a bitter beer.
-What are your thoughts on adjusting this to no-chill? It will be a difficult one to get right, due to very little time boiling the hops, and then extended hot time in the cube. 

Will be going up to Byron twice this year, once for family holidays, once for a boys weekendaway, so plan on researching vigorously while up there :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (20/1/11)

WarmBeer said:


> A couple of questions about this one Haysie.
> 
> -Is the Galaxy flowers or pellets? I'm assuming this years harvest, either way.
> -Do you whirlpool after flameout? If so, for how long? With no 60 min additions, this might go a long way to bringing in some background bitterness, even though as you say, it's not a bitter beer.
> ...



G`day WB, this years pellets. I whirlpool a bit but from flameout to the chiller its usally only 10 minutes. If no chilling I would add my 10 min and flameout straight to the cube after an hour or 2, the extended hot time in the cube if added at boiling would certainly impact the bitterness I think.
I did a recent effort this way and it was quite good but I spoiled it with carapils and a 10 gm 45 min addition, the beer had way too much body, a bit under attentuated and a perceived bitterness that wasnt ugly, it was just too much.

Looking forward to another visit in March albeit with family. The boysweekendaway sounds dangerous 

edit, 2010 pellets


----------



## Maxt (20/1/11)

I have no chilled before, but I do not believe that with hops this high in alpha acid, you can no chill. Your flameout addition of 0 IBU, ends up really being a 10-15min addition giving you an extra 15 IBU. I chill then whirlpool and pitch.
I remember no chilling a beer 2 years ago using Galaxy (IIPA), and thinking I had all these astringent flavours..no it was just shed loads more bitterness than I calculated.
I am making a version of this soon, shooting at 16 IBU, because I would rather have it underbittered.....as far as dry hopping, I think you need to go nuts..I will be using at least 90gms..if not more.


----------



## Hargie (20/1/11)

...we call it Pacific Ale now fellas btw...haysie & WarmBeer, let me know when you're headed our way,more than happy to show you guys around the Brewery...

Cheers
Scott


----------



## WarmBeer (20/1/11)

Hargie said:


> ...we call it Pacific Ale now fellas btw...haysie & WarmBeer, let me know when you're headed our way,more than happy to show you guys around the Brewery...
> 
> Cheers
> Scott


Will definitely take you up on that, Scott. Will PM you sometime before mid-March.


----------



## haysie (4/2/11)

haysie said:


> I brewed my 3rd attempt today. The 2 previous were up in the 25-30 ibu bracket and overconfused with specialties.
> Today it was simple
> 60% Bestmalt Pils (thats all I have)
> 40% JW Wheat
> ...



Dry hopped at 1gm per litre. Tasted today and by far this is closest I have ever got. Smooth, dry and passionfruit I am in love with. Lucky enough to have a few people over today whom had tasted and liked the box of S&W I bought at Xmas. They were impressed with the clone just as I am. Easy beer to make and will be churning more out at the above recipe. Attentuation was great 1008-10 finish, which is a must for this beer. I think its only gotta better over the next week with the hops soaking in the keg. edit, and thx Ross for steering in me in a better direction regarding the bitterness or perceived lack of bitterness Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (4/2/11)

Thanks for the recipe and feedback Haysie...this is well and truly on the TO-DO list before Uni starts back. Nice work. :beer:


----------

